# White Sand - Places to buy?



## kdk (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone please recommend somewhere online where I can buy some white silica sand (need approx 20kg) for a freshwater aquarium at a resonable price? Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Take a look here.


----------



## livefishcam (Oct 28, 2010)

If your based not far from stockport/manchester try these guys - Welcome to the Abyss Aquatics website!

Craig


----------



## xBubblesx (Jan 20, 2010)

Argos playsand is cheap and great i must admit, but its really dirty you will have to wash it out many times. :thumbup:


----------

